# Hi everyone



## dizzymouse (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi I'm Lisa from Cheshire, I would love to keep fancy mice again, I kept them for many years but then started keeping rats, who sadly passed away. I am having trouble finding breeders in my area, what I would really like are Astrex mice, I had a curly coated mouse as a teenager she was adorable, I would love to breed them again.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello!  It's great that you're going to get back into mice breeding! I hope you get the varieties you're after.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------

